# Purple Diamond Spilo *load warning*



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

This is a very active fish, as far as looks my favorite of all Piranha.

Until I started spoiling him he was a finger chaser a few months back.
Please understand these pictures give this fish no justice.

I have owned this fish for quite a while and have not noticed much growth length wise.. But I noticed a top to bottom growth of atleast an inch if not a little more...

Some have called this fish a mac before I disagree but am open to all opinions.

*note* - Without flash the gold on the Spilo will only appear very low similar to how the red is on my Cariba.
- He is as dark as the last pic even under the photosynthetic bulbs, unless he comes close to the glass he will appear similar to how the flash appears.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

he looks big. kinda looks like he has no back in the first pic


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

purple diamond spilo is a common name. I would agreed that purple diamond spilos are a gimmick name to make you think you have something more special than what is commonly known as a maculatus, which at times exhibits a 'purple' color on the back of the fish. My mac will, at certain times during the day, or in the right lighting look purple. Other fish that have a more distinctive purple color are usually wild caught and this color is there due to water conditions.

this is a pic of my maculatus a while back. the pic was taken during the day and the tank light is on as well as light is coming from a window on the right and behind the tank. Notice the purplish color on the "diamond" scales on the rear of the fish. The scales reflect the wide color spectrum of sunlight to show this purplish color. Also notice the color shining of it's back from the tank light, this color is more drab and not purplish because of the low spectrum of light coming from the tank light.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

whatever he is, he is beautiful


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

So you beleive he is a Mac and not a Spilo?

I thought he was a mac for awhile but he very closely resembles Gold Spilos that I have seen at Sharks Aquarium. The mass of this fish points me into the spilo direction from what I know.

The weird thing is when I got my fish he was an electric blue color before he went into that tank... And then he had a wild dark purple for a few months but his colors now are very similar to the last pic.

I bought him from Ash awhile back as a Spilo and he also had Macs for sale as well for cheaper.

Traumatic: Thanks for your help, that is a beautiful fish. Does the black at the end of the fins have anything to do with the identification? Those sharp black lines are def on my fish also.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

traumatic said:


> purple diamond spilo is a common name. I would agreed that purple diamond spilos are a gimmick name to make you think you have something more special
> [snapback]926191[/snapback]​


the color being more vibrant means that you think it is something it's not, that's why it is labeled differently and sold for more$$$$$


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I see... well I guess you learn something new every day.

Yesterday I thought I had a purple juvenile spilo, today I think I have an adult mac.

6" being max size for a mac?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

According to OPEFE, it may grow two more inches, but I guess his growth rate will be very low, as your fish is already a big boy. A very purty one, I might add


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Only weird thing about the species ID is my fish has no sign of red Eyes and is atleast 6.5" and fatter then all 3 of my Cariba...

I have also heard that Ash has a mac that is far over 8".


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks good to me. i have been intersted in seeing a purple spilo up close


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice either way.


----------

